# B on the lookout



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Everyone should know by now. It's the time for poison ivy, as I just got my 1st batch for the season. U should b on the lookout fit a plant that grows by it. Called JEWELWEED. It count acts the oil. U mash it up and rub on yourself. And it protects you from getting the rash, it can b eaten as well just cook it properly so u don't get sick 
B safe 
Ryan


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

Mowed my lawn and got a bit on my arms. Hate that stuff.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Look for the JEWELWEED, it's really good at avoiding the rash, tomorrow I will b out, digging some up in the woods, and growing it at home do I have a ever ready supply of it


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll have to give it a try. I think they make a spray to neutralize the sap if you know you've gotten into it. Maybe it's made of this stuff you are talking about. Thanks for the info.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Get your self a nice quart jar, brown if possible that has a lid. Pack Jewelweed into the jar as full as you can get it. Pour in 1 pint of rubbing alcohol and close the jar. Place in a dark cool place for about ten days. Oh forgot to tell you to save the alcohol bottle and lid. Pour the liquid from the jewelweed jar into the alcohol bottle. Now you have a ready treatment for poison ivy. It worked great for me several times.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

orcrender said:


> Get your self a nice quart jar, brown if possible that has a lid. Pack Jewelweed into the jar as full as you can get it. Pour in 1 pint of rubbing alcohol and close the jar. Place in a dark cool place for about ten days. Oh forgot to tell you to save the alcohol bottle and lid. Pour the liquid from the jewelweed jar into the alcohol bottle. Now you have a ready treatment for poison ivy. It worked great for me several times.


That sounds great, gonna have to try it. Thanks


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the info, really good to know.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

living in the desert i dont have to worry about it :neener: great info though.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

[quote name="Imperial" post="299446" timestamp="1370114910"]

living in the desert i dont have to worry about it :neener: great info though.[/quote

I can't live in the desert. Way to hot. And I do t need to worry about each step I take possibly being my last haha


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Update I found it. Dug it up bought it home. A test if u flip the leaves upside down. And put them in the water, close to where they grow. It turns silver. Look it up.by WILD BILL.


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the note. I was thinking about some shrubs I saw the other day. I thought I knew what they were. When I checked on the net, some varieties cause the same breakouts as poison ivey. Been there, done that, don't want a repeat. I decided caution is the better part of valor, and I should find a safer wood source.

"Why didn't you call in to work and tell them you won't be there?"

"I can't pick up the phone because my arms and hands are blistered and oozing..."


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

quemado said:


> Thanks for the note. I was thinking about some shrubs I saw the other day. I thought I knew what they were. When I checked on the net, some varieties cause the same breakouts as poison ivey. Been there, done that, don't want a repeat. I decided caution is the better part of valor, and I should find a safer wood source.
> 
> "Why didn't you call in to work and tell them you won't be there?"
> 
> "I can't pick up the phone because my arms and hands are blistered and oozing..."


If that is the one plant u need to know JEWELWEED is it, it cures skin rashes and u can eat it in a survival situation just cook it correctly


----------

